# On the go charger for leisure batteries?



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm not sure if that's what you call them...

My problem:
I can't get my MH close enough to put her on EHU. 

My batteries:
2 x 95Ah + 140W solar panel (tho the MH sits under trees, albeit without leaves at this time of the year) 

Recent readings:
Midnight, 12.2
8.30am 12.2 after c. 30mins heating.
10am 12.0 after 1.5hrs heating
10.45 12.2 (no heating since last)
11.45 12.5 after bit of sun
12.30 12.7 after c. 35mins driving

What I'm thinking of is a device I can charge up in the house then use to charge up the MH batteries. But I'm not sure how effective they are? Can you just plug into a 12v or USB or do you have to use cables directly to the batteries?

I feel the figures above are not very healthy. They're only 2 and a half years old.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

How about a long lead Jean. I got lots.

The other idea of charging up another 12v battery and then lugging it to the van and connecting to the van batts will only give a little top up. Unless you invest in an inverter powered by the portable 12v battery to 'charge' the van batts. But again will only just top up a bit.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Your figures aren't healthy.

I'm fairly sure that your charge something in the house and take it to the van idea is really a non starter since effectively you'd need to be charging another set of batteries and exchanging them each time to get the job done.

There are some options like a little onboard gas generator. A few people on here have those and have rated them highly. I confess, having had a couple demonstrated to me. that I found them a bit noisy. Then there's a small generator you can keep in the van and run out side when it's needed. The Honda i10 is a good option for that, if a bit expensive. There are copies at very favourable prices. I've used that method and found it Ok so long as there were no neighbours. People have made elaborate enclosures to silence them. Don't know how effective that would be but it would be bulky. All of the generator options are more or less noisy and will probably annoy neighbours.

Then there's the Efoy. If they're still selling them. Mot a lot of power out put but silent and will bring batteries up overnight. Very expensive. 

I'll post some options.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

This looks a decent little generator: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Instant-Po...d=1575217108&sprefix=Generator,aps,224&sr=8-7

Some of those little generators can be converted to run off LPG if you have fixed tanks or Gaslow.

https://www.efoy.com

I have a second hand Efoy which I don't need any longer, but I doubt that's your best option as getting fuel can be a bit of a problem.

I forgot to mention lots of solar which will work well enough in countries where there's proper daylight in winter. Not so much in Ireland though. Fine in summer.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

What is the heating...is it space heating to keep the MH warm inside....if so it is not required unless you are resident in the MH?
There are many 12v charge packs but they are used to simply start a vehicles engine.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi

my thoughts are possibly a second solar panel that has a controller mounted to it that has a couple of crocodile clips

possibly a folding 100w

you could then face it towards the area where the sun is if you have the space and security

and that should work better than just your flat mounted roof panel

barry


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks very much for all the info.

That's good to know that my original thoughts should not be put into practice!

I'll have a look at the options suggested. 

Thanks again!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

A question (a few actually!) re the generator linked to by Alan - would that need to sit outside when running?

I do have gaslow tanks - would that generator be suitable to run off them, and would it have to sit outside when doing so?

How long would it take the generator to improve the readings from 12.2 to something acceptable? And what IS acceptable?

Sorry to EJB (Ted?) - forgot to say that yes, my heating is fan-driven but I don't have it on when not in the van.

Barry (powerplus) - not sure I want to depend solely on solar when in Ireland.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Long cable is the best solution but I'm guessing that's not possible in your case. The little Honda Generator would have to be outside the van as it runs on petrol, but would probably fit below the van, out of the rain etc. It's a little noisy but not very, a lot less than most other generators out there , after a while most would fail to notice it, unless closer than say 50ft to it.
One problem is that they are very 'nickable' so you would need to be in a secure or remote location if you intended to leave it unattended.
If you want you can nip down and borrow mine to try it .


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

jiwawa said:


> A question (a few actually!) re the generator linked to by Alan - would that need to sit outside when running?
> 
> I do have gaslow tanks - would that generator be suitable to run off them, and would it have to sit outside when doing so?
> 
> ...


Yes outside. I put mine under the back of the van if it was raining. I chained through the handle and through a loop on one of the rear steady legs.

You'd have to ask the seller if there's a conversion for it. There is for the Honda. I ran mine from the BBQ point.

You can calculate how long to top up. If tour batteries are, for example 100ah each and are fairly flat they probably need say 40ah worth of charge each to bring them up to fully charged. I always used my generator to run the van on board charger and could use electricity for other things at the same time. Watching telly in the evening or whatever. If your onboard charger can deliver 8 to10 amps, I imagine most can, then to replace 80ah of charge will take 8 to 10 hours.

Don't allow your batteries to get as flat as that and less will do. You could maintain the battery levels at say 80-90% charged by running the generator for a few hours in the evening. I'd say three or four should do it.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Trouble is Jean modern vans have more electronics and what are known as 'parasitic' loads. These small drains on the van batteries can full deplete a 12v chassis battery in less than two weeks. What with an alarm, clock, engine computer, radio memory, step and fridge sometimes. 

Yes the solar panel will maintain volts but needs bright sun to do the job fully and if not will loose the battle.
A small portable generator will put back some amps per hour but you will need to remember and run at least a couple of hours a week to just maintain a battery.

I feel if you can't run a mains power lead out to the van now and again, another option is to disconnect the chassis or engine starting battery by lifting the pos connection which will isolate it and probably retain it's volts for months if in good condition. Of course you will loose various things like clock, alarm and engine computer info.

It's a quandary and having the van plugged in solves them all.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Perhaps I missed something, but if this is for keeping the batteries charged while at home I'd say a generator is a non starter if you have neighbours. Frequent use in the same place will earn complaints I'm sure.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Jean


You did not fully explain problem of the distance of where the MH is parked from any EHU source.


Most of the solutions suggested require some capital cost. 



Would it be feasible and cost effective to run an electric supply to an EHU connector near the MH. We constructed a car-port structure at the end of the yard and had a cable and EHU point fitted alongside the MH.


If possible it might be the simplest solution with no faffing with generators etc.



Geoff


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Faffing about has been suggested since Jean specifically ruled out an EHU connection in her OP.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

erneboy said:


> Faffing about has been suggested since Jean specifically ruled out an EHU connection in her OP.


I read that she could not get the MH near enough for EHU, so I was suggesting running a cable and EHU to where the MH is - might be cheaper than buying a generator.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Jean mentioned that the trees shielding the solar panels were part of the problem.
Can I ask if the van could be repositioned then Jean if EHU is not an option?
Maybe one of you very excellent pictures might reveal everything.

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> Jean mentioned that the trees shielding the solar panels were part of the problem.
> Can I ask if the van could be repositioned then Jean if EHU is not an option?
> Maybe one of you very excellent *pictures might reveal everything.*
> 
> Ray.


Asking Jean to reveal everything - I am shocked!:surprise:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

She has great legs. Thats all I know.

Ray.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

*electric*



raynipper said:


> Jean mentioned that the trees shielding the solar panels were part of the problem.
> Can I ask if the van could be repositioned then Jean if EHU is not an option?
> Maybe one of you very excellent pictures might reveal everything.
> 
> Ray.


hi all

that is whi i suggested a stand alone solar panel pointing directly in the direction where the sun would be even a cloudy day would produce usable power

barry


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm not revealing anything at the moment!

Except that the reading was 12.5 this morning and I turned off the 12v altogether thinking there might be a 'leak'. But I think all I've done is prevent the solar panel putting power into the batteries! Am I right?

I thought the likes of alarm/clock etc would take their power from the cab battery? It's not my problem at the moment, it's the 2 x 95Ah leisure batteries.

I noticed something interesting in the hab/cab report from 2018 (I assume the 2019 is same) - there are 2 x battery reports which I assumed were the leisure batteries but 1 is AGM flat plate and the other is regular flooded. They were both fitted at the same time. I thought batteries were supposed to be the same type. Unless 1 of the reports is for the cab battery - but then why only 1 report for 2 hab batteries?

I'm about 60m from a socket. I have a 25m and a 10m. I guess I could buy another lead which would be cheaper than a generator which with the info given on noise etc and how much it would have to run, probably is not the answer for me (but thanks Alan (Gretchibald) for the offer of trying yours.)

Barry (powerplus) - I had a look at the suitcase solar n they seemed expensive considering the (im)possibility of accessing the sun's rays in my parking spot at this time of the year.

I very much appreciate everyone's input - thanks!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Forgot to add the battery report


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

If a longer lead will do it that's the best solution by a mile. It might be a good idea to have one made up for the job by an electrician. 60m is a fair distance and you'll want thickish wire.

It's by no means impossible though. We've been parked on our new site for the last five months using electricity from further away than that via a long lead. No problems at all.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Pity Jean as I have about 250m of cable to dispose of now.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks Alan - can you give me specific requirements for the cable so I know what to ask for?

Ray - why are you getting rid of all that? I reckon the postage would be horrendous!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Ray is your man for that. I'm no electrician.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Mostly I used 250m of extension cables in the film industry and when at Le Mans. There were often only one or two power points in a field. 
But now I probably won't have another camper all the heave duty 50m and 25m extensions must go. I didn't want to post but thought on your next visit.

Basically if all you want the power for is for the onboard charger and nothing else then a 10a extension lead will do. The charger will probably only consume 5 to 10a max. Not sure of cable size as I'm still working in old measurements. I have rolls of those. 

Ray.


----------



## kabundi (Feb 14, 2011)

jiwawa said:


> I'm about 60m from a socket. I have a 25m and a 10m. I guess I could buy another lead which would be cheaper than a generator which with the info given on noise etc and how much it would have to run, probably is not the answer for me (but thanks Alan (Gretchibald) for the offer of trying yours.


As the cable will probably be laid on the ground for several weeks at a time it will need to be suitable for the area where it is being laid.

What is the surface of the ground for the whole route where the cable is being laid?
Is the route part of your private property or do others have access to it? Can you route it to prevent it being a hazard?
Does the cable route cross any walkways?

I assume your existing cables have a CEE (16amp blue) plug/socket at each end.
I assume that you have an indoor standard domestic 13amp socket which you will use to plug the new cable in to.
Do you know what cable size (cross sectional area) your existing cables are. (Probably 1.5mm2 or 2.5mm2)


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Right, I realise I have this extension lead (see photo). I could add in my 25m MH lead, connecting with my 13A-16A adapter.

If I put a plastic bag over the top of the reel and the connection, that should be OK, do you think?

Did anyone have any thoughts about the different types of batteries mentioned in posts #20 /21 above?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Sorry kabundi, missed your post.

I live in a ground floor apartment. The cable would go out of my window and across a narrow path that virtually no one uses but I could track it between flagstones. Thereafter it's down the line of a hedge (on grass), then continuing down the hedge on tarmac to my MH at the bottom of the parking area. 

Yes, my existing cables are the 16A ones. The 25m one is certainly fairly substantial (more so than most), not sure about the 10m one. Yes, I'd be plugging in to a 13A socket in the house. 

I've noticed the yellow reel extension I pictured earlier says Don't use in the wet.... Its flex diameter is 0.8cm.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Jean. I guess the three extensions would work and if as you say the cables can be discreetly tucked away out of sight then why not.
Also I was thinking maybe just connect up for maybe one day every two weeks would be enough to keep the batts up to snuff.

Ray.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

*electrics*



raynipper said:


> Hi Jean. I guess the three extensions would work and if as you say the cables can be discreetly tucked away out of sight then why not.
> Also I was thinking maybe just connect up for maybe one day every two weeks would be enough to keep the batts up to snuff.
> 
> Ray.


as ray suggested give it a try

i would test nearest the van

use the heavy cable nearest the apartment and the lightest nearest the van y a this would help with voltage losses

if it works you could always at a later date buy a single length of good quality cable

barry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Basically yes Barry but I think as the power is coming from a domestic 13a socket, it's easier to just use the round and light extension lead to the 13a and the heavier caravan cables onto the van. I appreciate what your saying but that would involve more adaptors and complications.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks Ray n Barry. I had actually ordered a further extension from eBay then during the night thought to myself people were talking about a single lead from home to MH so cancelled it!

I think I might reinstate cos I won't want to leave a lead out there permanently (the gardeners mightn't be too careful) and a single lead would be very hard for me to manage and to store.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Jean, someone is bound to find fault with leads stretched over to the van. I feel just running it out one day a fortnight will not create problems.
These are what I carted about.

Ray.


----------



## kabundi (Feb 14, 2011)

jiwawa said:


> Sorry kabundi, missed your post.
> 
> I live in a ground floor apartment. The cable would go out of my window and across a narrow path that virtually no one uses but I could track it between flagstones. Thereafter it's down the line of a hedge (on grass), then continuing down the hedge on tarmac to my MH at the bottom of the parking area.
> 
> ...


Looks like you have a hazard free route to theMH. Your extension lead as per photo appears to be 1.5mm2 and your 'substantial' 25m cable I guess will also be at least 1.5mm2 so the two of them together with your 13/16amp adaptor will make a suitable 60m lead. Suggest you find something better than a supermarket plastic bag to protect the cable reel; it is not at all waterproof. I often use an upturned flower pot with a brick on top to cover the joint.

Also suggest you get a 13amp plug in mechanical timer (about £5 from BnQ, Screwfix etc) for the socket in the house. After you get the battery fully charged, plug in the timer and set it for about an hour a day. This will be sufficient to maintain the battery without it being continuously charged.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Mmmm.... I did a reply earlier n it seems to have got lost in the ether...

Thanks Ray n Barry. I had ordered a further 25m extension (1.5sq mm) from eBay last night then, during the night thought - I've got that wrong, they're talking about a single lead to the MH. So, in the middle of the night I cancelled (and they did). 

However, I now think I'll reinstate the order since I wouldn't want to leave the cable in situ permanently (the gardeners mightn't be too careful) and also I would find the long cable too hard to handle, and to store.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Ooops, and now I see the older reply is there!! Honestly, it's not me going gaga!!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

And I've just seen your post kabundi - maybe I'll give that a try before ordering a further cable.

My goodness Ray, what a weight in all those cables!!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

No it's not you. The same has happened to me a couple of times. A post doesn't appear to be posted so after a while I type it again only to find later that I've posted two versions of the same thing. It's just another MHF glitch.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Jean


I think a lot of the solutions suggested - more extension cables, connectors, plastic bags/flower pots etc. sound Noddy/Dodgy to me.


I revert to my orignal idea of having a proper new electric supply run to a box near the parking position. That will ensure the supply is properly breaker/fused etc.


Getting an Electrical Contractor to quote should cost you nothing. Then if it is too expensive/outside budget reject the idea, but at least find out.


Next safest solution would be to buy a new cable of sufficient length, so no connections. I would recommend butyl cable(more expensive) but it does not break in low temperatures if stressed like PVC does.


I bet Alan (ernyboy) used butyl on most of his sites.


Geoff


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Geoff, thats a bit sledgehammer ish to crack said nut imho.
Just running a lead out across a public right of way for one day in 14 should not inconvenience anyone. But installing a dedicated supply if fraught with not only big expense but a multitude of regulations.

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> Geoff, thats a bit sledgehammer ish to crack said nut imho.
> Just running a lead out across a public right of way for one day in 14 should not inconvenience anyone. But installing a dedicated supply if fraught with not only big expense but a multitude of regulations.
> 
> Ray.


Unless I missed it, I did not see Jean referring to land rights, which obviously make a difference.

I used to park the MH outside my terrace house. I would not have dreamt of running a cable across the pavement, so I ran one from the bedroom window to the lampost on the kerb at about 15' agl. and down to MH.

Still complaints but I ignored them unless some formal action was taken, which was not.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks again folks.

Yesterday I ran the 13A extension reel from my kitchen window, going across a very seldom used path (between flags) to the boundary fence down to the car-parking area and from there the MH extension lead down the hedge to the MH.

Within just a few minutes (maybe immediately) both readings (for hab batteries and the cab battery) were showing max.

Does that rapid rise in reading say anything about the batteries?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Problem solved Jean. I guess not to much of a problem every two weeks eh?

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Goodness knows when I'll find the time to bring it back in Ray!!

Any thoughts on the rapid rise in reading - say anything about the batteries?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Not sure the van readings are totally accurate Jean. If when the van was plugged into EHU and the readings were up to 13+v, thats to be expected while on charge. But if after a few hours you disconnected or switched off the house power, you would need to wait 20 to 40 mins to see a more accurate reading with the batts at 'rest'. They should show 12.6v at least.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

It just shows that they were on charge Jean.

To read the voltage of the batteries you'd have to disconnect the charger and leave the batteries for half an hour or so before checking.


----------



## kabundi (Feb 14, 2011)

A fully charged battery at rest ( no load and at least a couple of hours after the charger has been switched off) should read around 12.7 volts.

During the charging phase the voltage will be anywhere between around 13.5 and 14.5 dependant on the initial state of charge of the battery and the charging phase at that point in time. A full charge cycle will take anything up to 18hours to complete.

The reading you saw shortly after switching on is the max charger output voltage at the beginning of the bulk charge phase. This value has no bearing on the charge state of the battery.

Suggest you leave the charger on overnight, then disconnect it, make sure there is no load on the battery and after a couple of hours take the battery voltage.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks - I appreciate the info. I'll have a look at it tomorrow.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

kabundi said:


> A fully charged battery at rest ( no load and at least a couple of hours after the charger has been switched off) should read around 12.7 volts.
> 
> During the charging phase the voltage will be anywhere between around 13.5 and 14.5 dependant on the initial state of charge of the battery and the charging phase at that point in time. A full charge cycle will take anything up to 18hours to complete.
> 
> ...


THAT INFORMATION SHOULD BE IN EVERY MOTORHOME USERS MANUAL

We should not have to glean it from Forums.

I wonder how many Dealers could advise accordingly?


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Damn, wish I had been keeping tabs on this post , could have saved Jean a little bit . This heavy duty non tangle cable has been hanging in my garage for at least 20 years , have no use for it. Think it's original use was for between temp road traffic lights. If anyone local wants it they are welcome.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

How long is it Alan?


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

At least 20 meters

If you want it just say, between Xmas markets, craft fairs and other sillyness , Jayne , Zolene are in Belfast quite often these days so they could always arrange to meet you somewhere and hand it over.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

That would be great Alan, I could put a dedicated plug on one end and it would take the outside 13A plug/socket out of the equation.

I've forgotten where you're based but I don't think it's between Belfast n Dunfanaghy?


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

No we are only down the road , Larne.
ps - You probably know, but just in case, be sure to put the female end on ie the one with the holes not the pins , so don't get shocked.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

morning all from chilly portugal

ray it has been down to about 6c during the nights but should get warmer again now but fairly quiet this year


back to the subject in hand.


all this talk of cables reminds me i must look for a length of 2.5mm cable for my american caravan here in portugal

the reason i want 2.5mm is that the van can draw a lot of power from time to time and 1.5mm is a little loose in the plug pins, the existing lead already has a joint in it so i would prefer to replace with a single lead

luckily i only need about 8-10 meters so should not be hard for me to find some 

keep warm

barry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Barry.
Thanks for the slightly better temps to look forward to. Only 2c here mornings so looking foreword to Armacao.

As I said to Jean earlier I have many 2.5mm leads with 16a camper plug/sockets on. Various lengths from 10 to 50m. I have a couple that might be 100m but not 2.5mm. I can bring whatever you like. Orange, white or black.
The pump is packed.

Ray.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi ray

it ha been a little chilly here in the evenings and overnight and we have had some rainy overcast days but the weather should be better the next week or so and around 18c during the day
n closed

i was thinking of looking for a lead at the carboot next week but if you have one spare at around 10m to 15m long it would be great 2.5mm +

if its to long i can always shorten it and the colour is not really important

its a shame as i had some 4mm 3 core flex that i gave to a friend a few years ago

the local restaurants are quiet at the moment and some are even closed till after Christmas

but i bet they will be open for new years eve, as we know its always heaving then

have a good trip down

barry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Barry. I will bring one with us and hope it suits your needs. They are often at the boots but never very cheap. I took my long ones to a boot this year and all the family of Gypsies kept coming to ask for it half price. It didn't matter what price I asked they only offered half price.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Armacao sounds good!

I turned off the charger this morning and after a couple of hours the charge was 13v for both the leisure batteries and the cab. So I'm assuming that's good.

Alan (Gretchibald) - Larne's a different country!! Isn't it odd that I'm hardly ever up that way?!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Problem sorted Jean. Plus you now know all about batteries and leads.

Ray.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Jean in response for suggestions ref the battery report readings.

I'd guess it relates to the right hand column referring to the vehicle battery which is a conventional flooded cell.
The left hand column are habitation and AGM, from the figures on report it would seem they have tested both batteries as one.
The report figures declare measured 1163 EN(A) with a rating of 850 EN(A).
Compared to the van battery of measured 666 and rated 688.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi ray

i know what you mean about gypsies


where we live in ascot we have some nice carboots

i did see quite a few caravan cables for a couple of quid each last summer but did not realize i needed one

we do get the gypsies at the carboots at home but they do upset the sellers as they tend to frighten people especially when its a lady on her own

barry


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

eurajohn said:


> Jean in response for suggestions ref the battery report readings.
> 
> I'd guess it relates to the right hand column referring to the vehicle battery which is a conventional flooded cell.
> The left hand column are habitation and AGM, from the figures on report it would seem they have tested both batteries as one.
> ...


Thanks John. I was with you till the last paragraph!

What's the meaning of these figures, and measured, and rated? And are the readings good/OK?

Of course these are the Aug 2018 readings - it would probably tell me more if I compared with the 2019 ratings but I'm now in Donegal! (without the MH)


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

[QUOTE:

Alan (Gretchibald) - Larne's a different country!! Isn't it odd that I'm hardly ever up that way?![/QUOTE]

Ah, I assumed you were in Belfast.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

powerplus said:


> hi ray
> 
> it ha been a little chilly here in the evenings and overnight and we have had some rainy overcast days but the weather should be better the next week or so and around 18c during the day
> n closed
> ...


10m 2.5 cable with blue 16a plug and socket packed and ready Barry. Just hope 10m. is long enough.

Ray.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

jiwawa said:


> Thanks John. I was with you till the last paragraph!
> 
> What's the meaning of these figures, and measured, and rated? And are the readings good/OK?
> 
> Of course these are the Aug 2018 readings - it would probably tell me more if I compared with the 2019 ratings but I'm now in Donegal! (without the MH)


Jean, without knowledge of the test equipment used I can't help with the definitive meaning, only that normally there will be a set of figures for a given battery type which would relate to the expected performance often referred to as CCA = cold cranking amps. 
The rated figure would be what is expected, the measured figure would be the result of the test on that actual battery.

Bit confused by the voltage readings though, those figures would suggest a battery on charge, not normal for carrying out a test.

For a definite answer why not give the dealer a ring and ask them.

.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Gretchibald said:


> [QUOTE:
> 
> Alan (Gretchibald) - Larne's a different country!! Isn't it odd that I'm hardly ever up that way?!


Ah, I assumed you were in Belfast.[/QUOTE]
I am!!!

I think I've imbued my husband's philosophy that civilisation ends at the tram terminal. Hahaha!!

John (Eurajohn) - thanks for that. Yes, I'll contact the dealer, once I've looked out the more recent figures.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi ray

10m will be perfect


thanks and looking forward to meeting up and showing you my van

we still have the motorhome with us and are hoping to start to tour around more

(Boris willing)


BARRY


----------

